# Training Kids…A Sensitive Subject.



## Legamin (Feb 24, 2022)

Legamin submitted a new resource:

Training Kids…A Sensitive Subject. - We all need to learn what we don’t know so we can advance in life



> *Training Kids: *A Sensitive Subject.
> Recently we had several visitors to our farm.  We offer consulting to younger farmers and folks interested in starting to raise sheep in a ‘boot camp’ for just surviving your first year and not going broke (Nope, we don’t guarantee survival or not going broke…but we offer the tools that make it a little more possible!)
> This year brought more folks than anticipated and we found our pasture awash in young enthusiastic children whose parents seemed to...



Read more about this resource...


----------

